# Rate this curry from r/amiugly



## shibo (Feb 27, 2019)

Hair mogs me...


----------



## SW01 (Feb 27, 2019)

tech support/10


----------



## Phad (Feb 27, 2019)

Fuaaaark what a godly hairline, I’m a incel compared to this chadpreet


----------



## SeiGun (Feb 27, 2019)

3/10
soyacurry


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Feb 27, 2019)

Bad eye area

He seemingly has an overbite


----------



## SHARK (Feb 27, 2019)

I would kill myself if I looked like that in the west. Please tell me he's from India, then he at least has a chance.


----------



## shibo (Feb 27, 2019)

SHARK said:


> I would kill myself if I looked like that in the west. Please tell me he's from India, then he at least has a chance.


yeah he lives in india


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 27, 2019)

It’s overrrrrrrrrrrrrrr unless he is in India


----------



## Phad (Feb 27, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> It’s overrrrrrrrrrrrrrr unless he is in India


It is still over, he will have to engineermax and not dowrymax and hope to get a low caste girl to marry him


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 27, 2019)

Phad said:


> It is still over, he will have to engineermax and not dowrymax and hope to get a low caste girl to marry him


True he need also to statusmax and a lot of money


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 27, 2019)

link thread


----------



## justanothergymcell (Feb 27, 2019)

5/10 in India, 1.5/10 in the west.


----------



## shibo (Feb 27, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> link thread


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 27, 2019)

He's not that bad...he just fits into the stereotype too blatantly, which doesn't matter since he lives in India.
Literally what you think of when you imagine a Pajeet jfl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 27, 2019)

RANDOM ! /10


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Feb 27, 2019)

fck my screen cracked, just got a new laptop too.

warning next time op


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 27, 2019)

Would look a lot better with brighter eyes ngl.


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 28, 2019)

Looks like indian janitor meme


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 28, 2019)

Mogs me


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## androidcel (Feb 28, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> View attachment 25547


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 28, 2019)

#saynotowar


----------



## kobecel (Feb 28, 2019)

1/10


----------



## Heirio (Feb 28, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> View attachment 25547



Oh my god. I literally cannot believe that someone would call him above average. These people are just so fucking annoyingly retarded man. It actually angers me, thankfully the guy is blackpilled and will take the necessary steps to improve as much as he can


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 3, 2019)

He’s basically as ugly as a man cam be without being deformed


----------



## Michael15651 (Mar 6, 2019)

Mogs me, but he should definitely grow out his hair and gel it.


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 7, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> He’s basically as ugly as a man cam be without being deformed


Bit harsh tbh.


----------



## Rimcel (Mar 7, 2019)

What is the point of rating it?


----------



## Hunter (Mar 7, 2019)

i barely mog him


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 7, 2019)

Working at your local gas station. Average - curry penalty.


----------

